# Hawaii Reviews for December 2007



## billhall (Dec 5, 2007)

Hawaii reviews for December 2007!


----------



## billhall (Dec 5, 2007)

*Banyon Harbor, Kauai, 3/09/07*

*Reviews received and posted*


Banyan Harbor 
Reviewer:   Grant Alger​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Dec 5, 2007)

*High Country Club Maui Palms at Wailea, Maui, 10/21/07*

*Reviews received and posted*


 High Country Club Maui Palms at Wailea New non-traditional interval destination 
Reviewer:   Doug​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## philemer (Dec 5, 2007)

billhall said:


> *Reviews received and posted*
> 
> 
> A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review!
> ...



This link above goes to Banyan Harbor.

[Edit: thanks for fixing link Bill]


----------



## billhall (Dec 9, 2007)

*Kona Hawaiian Village,  Big Island,     09/29/07*

*Reviews received and posted*


Kona Hawaiian Village By The Sea (Fairfield) 
Reviewer:   Pat Brewster​Island: Big Island​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Dec 16, 2007)

*Reviews received and posted*


Kahana Falls 
Reviewer:  Gary & Karen DeMille​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Dec 16, 2007)

*Mauna Loa Village by the Sea, Big Island, 9/26/07*

*Reviews received and posted*


Mauna Loa Village by the Sea 
Reviewer:  Gary & Karen DeMille​Island: Big Island​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Dec 16, 2007)

*Marriott Maui Ocean Club, Maui,  11/30/07*

*Reviews received and posted*


Marriott Maui Ocean Club 
Reviewer:  Don and Carol Jenkins​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Dec 18, 2007)

*Pono Kai   Kauai     02-24-2007*

*Reviews received and posted*


Pono Kai 
Reviewer:   Bob Worthy​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Dec 18, 2007)

*Westin Ka'anapali Ocean Resort North,  Maui   11/0307*

*Reviews received and posted*


Westin Kaanapali Ocean Resort Villas North 
Reviewer:  Jeff and Mindy Katz​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Dec 27, 2007)

*Sands of Kahana, Maui,    11/30/2007*

*Reviews received and posted*


Sands of Kahana 
Reviewer:  Amber Eck Duby​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Dec 27, 2007)

*Point at Poipu (Sunterra former Embassy Poipu), Kauai, 2/24/07*

*Reviews received and posted*


Point at Poipu 
Reviewer:  James Chapleau​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*[/QUOTE]


----------



## billhall (Dec 29, 2007)

*Pono Kai, Kauai,  12/15/07*

*Reviews received and posted*


Pono Kai 
Reviewer:   Paula & Tim Dean​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------

